# Gas generator inverter, how to get it running a refrigerator?



## zuzztz (Oct 30, 2021)

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum. I am looking for help with a problem I have.
Last year I connected a mini-refrigerator to my gas generator (inverter). Spec. 0.85 KVA / 1.05 KVA.
I have been running circular saws and angle grinding machines on that generator that demands much more power.
My compressor in the refrigerator was destroyed. 
Spec on the refrigerator, see PDF.
I bought a new refrigerator, the same model because I need one in my van.
I also have one little bigger generator, marked 1,7 KVA / 1.0 KVA. But I do hesitate to connect it before I know what happened.
Any thoughts?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

welcome to the group
first things first 
what voltage and HZ are you operating at?

and what is the exact make and model on the generators.?


----------



## zuzztz (Oct 30, 2021)

iowagold said:


> welcome to the group
> first things first
> what voltage and HZ are you operating at?
> 
> and what is the exact make and model on the generators.?


230V at 50Hz.
The smaller one is renamed by some importer to STRONG.
The other one, that I did not test with yet, is Timco Inverter Generator 1000i


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the gen set is a bit on the small side.
do they offer a 1500 to a 2000?


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Get a second inverter generator and parallel the two of them.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

But…. How is it that he can run a saw or grinder without issue? Somethings not right?!


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Välkommen från Åland. Jag tittade på videon och läste bruksanvisningen. Du borde vara okej. Anslut aldrig kylskåpet förrän generatorn har värmts upp


----------



## zuzztz (Oct 30, 2021)

pipe said:


> Välkommen från Åland. Jag tittade på videon och läste bruksanvisningen. Du borde vara okej. Anslut aldrig kylskåpet förrän generatorn har värmts upp


Jag funderar på att lägga in en Single-phase 220V soft start module. En SSR med justering för startspänning och ramptid.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

bra idé


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

My eu1000 runs a circular saw but its working very hard to start it and is nearly maxed out during a long cut. It will power my fridges easier then my circ saw.

You should monitor operating voltage when the fridge turns on. Maybe as a start do the same with the circular saw and make sure your voltage isn’t sagging. The saw is far less susceptible to damage from voltage dips.


----------



## zuzztz (Oct 30, 2021)

pipe said:


> bra idé


Den kostar ca 40 USD, men det kan det vara värt.


drmerdp said:


> My eu1000 runs a circular saw but its working very hard to start it and is nearly maxed out during a long cut. It will power my fridges easier then my circ saw.
> 
> You should monitor operating voltage when the fridge turns on. Maybe as a start do the same with the circular saw and make sure your voltage isn’t sagging. The saw is far less susceptible to damage from voltage dips.


Yes, I will try to do that. There is also a very different kind of motor in the circular saw that probably have a much shorter time of inrush current.


----------



## rotorgoat313 (Nov 3, 2021)

Fridges and freezers will give small generators and inverters fits. I have a small chest freezer that I use for bringing home elk and deer during hunting season. The initial startup wattage is way high (off scale on my "Kilowatt" meter) but once it starts it only draws about 45 watts continuously. I'm having to use a 2000/4000 watt inverter to handle the startup load when I'm on the road. Kind of a waste but that's what it takes. Try a larger generator or perhaps more modern fridges may work better.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

It appears to me, at least, that inverter-type appliances aren't quite as popular in NA than it is in Asia. Is this an accurate assessment?

Anyway, if you're in the market for refs, freezers, A/Cs, washing machines, etc., you should consider getting their inverter variants if applicable, just for these two relevant reasons:

1. They don't require a high starting current. If it's rated for X watts or Y amps, that's the maximum it will pull, no more. Your generator will love them.
2. When used properly, they're lighter on the electricity bill

The upfront cost is higher but I think it will eventually even out and start saving you money in the long run.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

rotorgoat313 said:


> Fridges and freezers will give small generators and inverters fits. I have a small chest freezer that I use for bringing home elk and deer during hunting season. The initial startup wattage is way high (off scale on my "Kilowatt" meter) but once it starts it only draws about 45 watts continuously. I'm having to use a 2000/4000 watt inverter to handle the startup load when I'm on the road. Kind of a waste but that's what it takes. Try a larger generator or perhaps more modern fridges may work better.


yea change out any older fridge freezers to late model for sure!
inrush on the new units are lower than 7 amps.
run on mine are 1 amp and 0.9 amps at 120 vac.

take your killawatt meter with you when you go shopping!
and take notes on makes and model numbers.

and side by side units tend to draw way more.
and larger chest works well. mine is a mid large unit.


----------



## zuzztz (Oct 30, 2021)

Today I did try the fridge (60W) with my TIMCO 2000i. It did work well when the generator was set to full speed but when I used autothrottle it did not. Motor protection tripped in the fridge. I connected it to main and after a minute or two it started again. And yes I am sure it was not the thermostat 
Now I think I can use it! BTW the start unit in the fridge is done using a PTC thermistor.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

My eu2200 or eu2000 can start any of my fridges ranging from 30 to 10 years old with eco on without issue. Sure new fridges have lower power demands which is great but some of the blame needs to fall on generators that underperform in relation to their rating.


----------



## zuzztz (Oct 30, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> My eu2200 or eu2000 can start any of my fridges ranging from 30 to 10 years old with eco on without issue. Sure new fridges have lower power demands which is great but some of the blame needs to fall on generators that underperform in relation to their rating.


There is many different ways to run a single-phase motor. My fridge has a start circuit that uses PTC (thermistor) in parallel with the capacitor. The compressor protection unit is very sensible and fast-acting.
When I measured power consumption after the start it was only 30W.
Would be interesting to do a test it with a eu2000.


----------



## zuzztz (Oct 30, 2021)

I will try to solve my problem with a time relay and a relay for activating eco mode in serial with the thermostat.
Like this, when the thermostat asks the compressor to start, it will first turn off eco mode and after a delay let the compressor in the fridge start after a further delay switching echo mode back on.
Simple.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

there ya go!
not a bad idea!
anticipation has always been a secret weapon on gen ramp up.

and if you set the idle speed up a bit on the eu2000i gen set
the recovery is way way better when a load hits.
i like 200 rpm over the no load eco on.
that works the best for inrush as it does not let the throttle angle dip below a known good angle.


----------



## zuzztz (Oct 30, 2021)

Problem solved. My Timco 2000i can now run the fridge on ECO mode. I made some complements to the fridge by adding some timers. It is working very good!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Nicely outlined. Any pics of the installation?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

nice old school anticipation ckt!
also look in to an easy start for the compressor.
they help to lower the inrush current demand.

unless you have a real good late model fridge.
mine are at 7 amps rotor lock!
and 1.1 amps run at 125 vac!
so i can get buy with a single eu2200i gen set for the whole house in the winter time!
i lock the furnace blower to on for a one time start up on that one.


----------



## zuzztz (Oct 30, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Nicely outlined. Any pics of the installation?


Yes, on request LOL😀
Here is my installation.
The Throttle Controller (ECO) switch is handling only 5 VDC.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Cool, you got me thinking. I have two eu7000s. A primary unit running propane controlled with a custom wired remote with eco throttle controls. The secondary unit Is the new Bluetooth version with an app for remote start/stop and fuel/load monitoring. Unfortunately it does not have eco throttle controls.

These generators should always be warmed up BEFORE turning on eco. I can use a timer relay to allow a few minutes of warm up before settling down in eco mode automatically.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

or dr use a temp sensor and relay to drop it in Eco mode when above 100 deg f on the engine block.

that would be a cool thing for Honda to add on to future versions build it in to the software.
they have sensors now for the efi...
just a bit of code to add that feature.


----------



## zuzztz (Oct 30, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Cool, you got me thinking. I have two eu7000s. A primary unit running propane controlled with a custom wired remote with eco throttle controls. The secondary unit Is the new Bluetooth version with an app for remote start/stop and fuel/load monitoring. Unfortunately it does not have eco throttle controls.
> 
> These generators should always be warmed up BEFORE turning on eco. I can use a timer relay to allow a few minutes of warm up before settling down in eco mode automatically.


Yes, should work fine. 😀


----------

